# Oz Tops And Yeast



## McFly (11/9/10)

G'day folks,

Story time:
My brother tinkers with HB occasionally, and while I was around the other day I helped him set one up. I was surprised how easy it was with the kit. To help build my interest and for a bit of fun he gave me his old Oz Tops to muck around with at home.
So yesterday I bought a Berri 3L apple juice, drank a cup and threw in some Oz Tops yeast. Nothing happened. Also, the tops didn't fit the bottle.
Turns out the yeast expired in Dec 04, so I'm guessing it's gone to yeasty heaven. To check, I threw some of yeast 1 and 2 in a bowl of warm water with some sugar for 30 minutes and nothing happened.
Today I stopped by Grain & Grape and they sold me some Lalvin EC-1118. I have pitched some of that in now as well.

Questions:
Is this weird yeasty concoction going to work at all?
Is there any reason to keep the old expired yeast?
Will the EC-1118 behave anything like the Oz Tops yeast? I like the simplicity of the Oz Tops method.
My house is pretty cold, and the temperature fluctuates a bit. Are there any cheap easy ways to keep the brew at a suitable constant temperature? I checked behind our fridge but it's actually cold there too - the compressor doesn't kick in very often. As I live in a share house I require a... subtle solution.
Anyone know if Oz Tops or Berri have changed their lid threads? That was annoying. I've drilled a hole in the Berri lid and changed over the membrane from the Oz Tops lid.

Sorry about the long post. I have read a lot of stuff on this forum, seems like a nice crowd.


----------



## Bubba (11/9/10)

Hi, I saw the Oz Tops and made my own and have never used the supplied yeast.

I bought 3l of homebrand apple juice ($3.00) and drilled a hole in the lid. I had also bought a cistern seal about the size of a 20c piece from Bunnings ($2.00) and pricked a little hole in it with the point of a very sharp knife and put it on the underside of the lid.

I got some wine yeast from my LHBS, aznd some yeast nutrient, added that and after a day at about 20degrees it had started to froth. After a total of 4 days it was done.

Now this first one I found a little dry, and put that down to the wine yeast, so now what I do is this.

As I buy a good yeast every time I do a beer, I store the kit yeast from the lid in the fridge.
I still buy homebrand apple juice, sometimes apple and pear as the pear doesnt ferment out as much as the apple, and have also used gra[e juice to make a great lambrusco. I also add either 100ml of honey, or 100g of extra dex to the juice, then add about 1/2 a packet of the beer yeast.

Store at 20degrees or more, and add my own version of the lid. Every time I walk past it, I give the bottle a good swirl or shake to agitiate it, very important to get the fermentation started. After 1 day it is foaming, and after a total of 4-5 days I have what I have been told is better cider than the bottled stuff!

My point here I suppose is, it is pretty simple and you can experiment and have fun. The worst you can do is waste 3l ($3.00) of apple juice and a kit yeast, the best you can do is get 3l of 5% alcoholic sweet cider!

Don't use out of date yeasts, and don't use yeasts that haven't been stored for extended periods in the fridge or they will be cactus! Beer yeast is fine, as it wont be too dry and will ferment at OK temps as long as it is between 20 and 25 degrees. Don't ferment too long as it will dry out, so stick to 4-5 days in total, or 3-4 days after fermentation has started. Always give the bottle a good swirl when you walk past to keep fermentation active.

Have fun!

Bubba


----------



## jakub76 (11/9/10)

Easy and cheap lid = glad wrap and a rubber band. I am currently fermenting two 4 litre batches of mead in 4L water bottles. The glad wrap and rubber band seal allows CO2 to escape but keeps the nasties out - no need for drilling, airlocks etc.


----------



## Wolfy (11/9/10)

McFly said:


> Questions:
> Is this weird yeasty concoction going to work at all?
> Is there any reason to keep the old expired yeast?
> Will the EC-1118 behave anything like the Oz Tops yeast? I like the simplicity of the Oz Tops method.
> ...


Yes it will work, and it will probably work well, but it will be very dry.

I have not used the OzTops yeast but I did an experiment a few weeks ago with a 3L bottle of Aldi apple juice and US05, S33 and DV10 (all dry yeast and easily available).
The DV10 Champagne yeast (not unile EC1118) was a slow starter but turned out nice and refreshingly dry.
The S33 was a little tart and nicely sweet, and I didn't really like how the US05 turned out.
So I'd suggest if you like dry/fizzy then go eh Champagne yeast, but if you like it sweet either test it each day it ferments and drink it when its as you like it, or use something like an ale yeast instead.

You could use a blanket or water bath to help keep the temperature constant, however I'd suggest you just keep it in your lounge/living room, since that is probably the most comfortable temperature for you and the yeast.

In my juice-experiments, I glad wrap the top of the bottles, then test/taste the samples each day and then when I estimate it's a little below the alcohol % or the sweet/dry taste I'm looking for. Then I screw the normal lids on tightly and leave it another day for the bottle to get 'solid to squeeze' so I know it's carbonated, then I put it in the fridge and try to drink it sooner than later.


----------



## McFly (12/9/10)

Cool, thanks for the replies everyone.

I currently have the bottle sitting on my radiator which cycles on and off. It did take a while to get going but now it is fizzing gently.

Turns out there is an esky outside that doesn't belong to anyone in the house, so I may commandeer it for brewing as an insulated box and put a small 15 or 25W lamp in it. I need to get a thermometer to work out how cold this house is!


----------



## pk.sax (12/9/10)

Wolfy said:


> In my juice-experiments, I glad wrap the top of the bottles, then test/taste the samples each day and then when I estimate it's a little below the alcohol % or the sweet/dry taste I'm looking for. Then I screw the normal lids on tightly and leave it another day for the bottle to get 'solid to squeeze' so I know it's carbonated, then I put it in the fridge and try to drink it sooner than later.


Exactly what I did to one lot too. Actually, I'm gonna gong ta bottle of juice now to do another 
Btw, with that wine yeast, I noticed that it kept fermenting slowly even after I refrigerated it. Suited me just fine, it had some added fizz every time I opened the bottle for some. I didnt measure the SG last time before refrigerating, but it was still sweet but had a nice kick to it. At a guess- 2/3 rd thru fermentation.


----------



## MHB (12/9/10)

If I recall correctly the "Dry" yeast in OzTops is in fact EC-1118 and the semi dry is or was D-47 (don't quite me on that one, I'll ask and confirm).

Apart from them being pretty good value, the tight-arse homemade versions above won't make carbonated drinks easily. Remember you don't have to ferment to dryness, just bung the bottle in the fridge when you have the alcohol level you want, in summer a spritzy, light, easy drinking Cider at 3-5% can do down a treat on a hot afternoon.

MHB


----------



## McFly (13/9/10)

I'm all for tight-arse solutions, that's one of the reasons I'm looking at this - went back to school this year to study mechanical engineering so funds are not what they used to be. So far I'm down a few dollars for the juice and another few for the yeast but if I can make almost 3L of cider for less than $5 I'm doing pretty well!

I tasted the stuff today, a bit of fizz and obviously very yeasty but it's on it's way. If it works it will certainly be great for summer!

Cheers!


----------



## MHB (13/9/10)

At about $25, for 6 assorted caps with silicone rubber diaphragms in them, enough yeast to make 50-100 Litres of Cider or whatever and good sensible instruction. OzTops have to be the best value home brew product on the market. If you brought the same amount of yeast you would be up for the best part of the $25, hell silicone rubber costs and arm and a leg but it's easy to keep clean and sterile and it doesn't perish..

OzTops work as a system that lets you choose the amount of carbonation you want worth every cent.

MHB


----------



## pk.sax (13/9/10)

IMHO semi dry, OK fizzy cider (not that cider holds much head anyway) is best done IN the juice bottle itself.

Reason: well, the bottle fits in the door of your normal fridge  that is a big bonus of doin it that way. ++ you avoid sanitizing fermenters, please still sanitize an airlock etc if ur using that but I just let the pressure out of the juice bottle every day to keep it in check. Haven't seen any bad effects yet.
BUT, if you intend to bottle them, well, you can invest in a 5 Ltr demijohn (glass carboy), rubber bung with hole & an airlock to do more controlled fully dry fermentations. These should set u back about 15 + 2 + 4 = 21 dollars in equipment. Plus basic bottling equipment (get coopers PET bottles and avoid recurring bottling costs almost entirely). This is for stuff you want to bottle and keep for longer. Obviously, you could go the whole length and get a bigger fermenter and start being a big brewer but that's another story 
I like ciders. Well, so I am basically, making some in the juice bottle and drinking regularly out of the fridge (picked up the habit of drinking fizzy apple juice in Germany, it's just sooooo refreshing). And, also set down some 5ltr batches to ferment out and then I will bottle them for longer. I am a tight arse sometimes 

Btw, gl with uni. Gee, it's not long since I was back there. Still cant blv its over and I'm out here. Lol. I'm starting a masters by open uni next year. Can still keep up the title of being a poor student


----------



## Wolfy (13/9/10)

McFly said:


> I tasted the stuff today, a bit of fizz and obviously very yeasty but it's on it's way. If it works it will certainly be great for summer!


If you chill it in the fridge, (for 12-24 hours or so) most of the yeast will settle out and you can then just pour off the clear cider, and it will not be so yeasty.


MHB said:


> ... the tight-arse homemade versions above won't make carbonated drinks easily. Remember you don't have to ferment to dryness


If you read what I suggested you'll see you have very good control over carbonation levels (might take a trial run or two first), its very easy to control, and you do not need to ferment to dryness.


MHB said:


> ...OzTops have to be the best value home brew product on the market...If you brought the same amount of yeast you would be up for the best part of the $25...
> ...OzTops work as a system that lets you choose the amount of carbonation you want – worth every cent.


In terms of dirt-cheap brewing - which lets face it is what it's all about - OzTops are redundant more expensive and more restrictive but slightly easier method than DIY.

It takes about 1g of yeast to ferment a 3l bottle of juice, so if you buy your own yeast the only additional cost - per 3L bottle of cider - is 34c (from Craftbrewer or THBS) and a piece of clingwrap.
The $25 buys 14 packs of yeast (including postage) and will ferment 220L of juice compared to OzTops' advertised 75L.
There are a dozen different yeasts (at that price point) to choose from, some of which (IMHO) are a better choice for cider making.
And OzTops come in a bundle including of different sizes and different carbonation settings, which means you may not find them all useful.

OzTops do allow easier control of carbonation levels, but with some educated practice, either method produces a cheap, drinkable and virtually identical end product, DIY just does at about 1/3 the cost and offers more flexibility.


----------



## MHB (13/9/10)

Let's put the rest down to a difference of opinion.

Except for 


> In terms of dirt-cheap brewing - which lets face it is what it's all about


That's the opposite of everything I believe in; to me brewing is all about quality, consistency and value not cheap piss.

MHB


----------



## Wolfy (13/9/10)

MHB said:


> Let's put the rest down to a difference of opinion.
> 
> Except for That's the opposite of everything I believe in; to me brewing is all about quality, consistency and value – not cheap piss.


Difference of opinion is fine and I have nothing against the product.
However, you can't first suggest that something is "_best value home brew product on the market_", then incorrectly state that _"__If you brought the same amount of yeast you would be up for the best part of the $25_" when it actually costs about $9 including postage, and _then _fall back on the 'quality over cost' argument.
Either method is nothing more than putting some yeast into a fruit juice bottle, one with cling wrap the other with a pressure sensitive silicone cap, a very minor difference that has virtually nothing to do with quality, consistency or value.


----------



## MHB (13/9/10)

I just took a pack apart to check what's inside

4 Low pressure tops, with 2 different threads 2 Medium and 2 High pressure caps for PET bottles.

These are designed to work like a spunding valve on a keg system. This allows a controlled amount of CO2 to be kept in the bottle, which determines the level of carbonation in the finished beverage. Simple well designed product made from high quality materials, which works well and delivers consistent results, I do place a value on that.

Simple clear instructions that help anyone make a really good brew the first and every time they use Oztops.

There are 2 of 12g tubes of yeast, the nearest equivalent from one of the mentioned retailers would be five of 5g at $1.70 each or $8.50 before freight, I'm not familiar with their freight charges so maybe you're right and it would only be 50 cents. Naturally the assumption that the only yeast to choose is the cheapest one rather than the obviously over priced premium yeasts at about $3.90 each ($19.50 plus postage), goes without saying. Following that line of argument makes it equally valid to say that any generic home brew yeast (say $1.50) would be as good as US-05 at three or four times the price.

I'll stand by what I said: - Oztops have to be the best value home brew product on the market.

I think I'll leave this one here; clearly we aren't going to agree. To me $25 is such a small amount of money for such a good product that that I just can't see why you wouldn't.

MHB


----------



## Wolfy (13/9/10)

MHB said:


> Naturally the assumption that the only yeast to choose is the cheapest one rather than the obviously over priced premium yeasts at about $3.90 each ($19.50 plus postage), goes without saying. Following that line of argument makes it equally valid to say that any generic home brew yeast (say $1.50) would be as good as US-05 at three or four times the price.
> ...
> I think I'll leave this one here; clearly we aren't going to agree. To me $25 is such a small amount of money for such a good product that that I just can't see why you wouldn't.


You are again making inaccurate assumptions, my price breakdown was based on choosing yeast *identical *to what you mentioned is in the OzTops Packet.
Craftbrewer offer 'Champagne', Safbrew S33 (my current favorite for bottle-brewing-apple-juice), 'Ginger Beer', Premier Cuvee and Montrachet - first and last virtually identical to what you mentioned OzTops provide.
THBS (from whom I had yeast shipped in a standard business size envelope) offer V1116, D47, QA23, R2, DV 10, ICV-D254, 212, V2226, L2056, EC1118 - two of which are almost certain to be what's in OzTops.

The two reasons why we didn't spend the money on OzTops:
Our LHBS-guy laughed scornfully when asked about the product, and when pressed said that he'd tried in the past and could not sell them before the yeast expired.
The Ebay-vendor selling OzTops (whom I presume are the company themselves) did not reply to the polite ebay 'ask question about this item' query that they were sent when we were planning to buy some.


----------



## McFly (22/9/10)

Well, the first batch is done and has cleared fairly well in the fridge.

It's very light, and dry. Not a great deal of flavour in it, actually. No idea of the ABV.

There is a hint of yeast when poured, do you know if this will dissipate if it was racked off to another container?

Regarding the OzTops, they are quick and easy and I will probably use them again. One of the reasons I liked them was they are far more secure than a balloon or glad-wrap, so if I accidentally knocked the bottle over it wasn't likely to spill. This is probably not a concern for most people but for me in this house it was important!

I'm currently looking into a better brewing location (an old esky with a lamp in it) and once that or something better comes along I will try another cider with apple/pear juice and a JAO as well, I think.


----------



## pt49 (4/7/13)

Pisses me off that theres no option to buy more tops only... so I'm going to get some silicon and make my own.

Yeast is yeast, I'll be dammed if I'm going to pay $26 plus freight for a few ounces of yeast and some plastic bottle tops, some of which don't fit my bottles.


----------



## pt49 (17/7/13)

I have been using an Oztops kit for a month and have run out of No1 yeast, and I don't like the taste of the No2 yeast, so I simply used beer yeast on my current bottles.

Re the tops themselves, instead of buying more kits to get more Oztops, I have just been fermenting in the 2 litre bottles with the original caps. All I do is release the pressure each morning and night... works perfectly.

I also bought a couple sheets of 3 ml silicone from a guy in UK (eBay) for 12 English pounds (AUD$19) delivered to Australia (1 week)

The 2 sheets silicone 13cm x 13cm can be cut into 18 large Oztop seals, all you gotta do is cut them out and use a sharp pointed knife to cut a slit in them... drill out a centre hole (about 3/8ths") in cider bottle tops, and bobsy'runcle.

I've also got 18 litres brewing in a fermentor that I will bottle off.

This is the cheapest great tasting booze I have ever tried... I buy pure apple juice from the farm at $5 for 4 litres.

I ferment it in the bottles for 7 to 9 days, and end up with about 6% to 8% cider... I do add ½ cup sugar to 2 litre bottle before pitching the yeast.

Everyone who's tried it says that I am making better cider than what is sold on tap at the local Pub for $6 a pot!!!

If I was younger I'd get a Brewers license and go into business.


----------

